# [Upgrade] Laptop Memory - DDR3 10700 Confusion



## s18000rpm (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi guys,
want to upgrade the laptop memory from 4GB to total 8GB.
Its for Asus k53sv 520d.
ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS K53SV
Chipset = HM65
CPU = i5 2430m
GPU = nVidia gt540m 2GB ddr5
RAM = Elpida  4GB 10700 (667Mhz) 9-9-9-24

I;m thinking of going for Corsair RAM, 
Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9) | Ram | Flipkart.com

But this confuses (green) me -



> Specifications of Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9)
> 
> General
> Memory Type:	 4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 SO-DIMM
> ...



It says its 1333MHz RAM, but the current one installed is 667MHz, will that cause problem?
In laptop's specsheet, it states 


> Memory	: DDR3 1333 MHz SDRAM, 2 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion up to 8 G SDRAM


So why is it showing 667MHz in CPU-Z?

Is there any software that shows what hardwares this laptop can handle - RAM frequencies.

CPU-Z screens
*i.imgur.com/ms3zl.png
*i.imgur.com/9t1OQ.png
Help me out guys, BF3 is a pita sometimes, & i usually play it connected to a 22" LCD monitor, so it takes sometime to alt+tab between game & browser 
But mainly its for CATIA & Pro-e


----------



## Cilus (Jun 29, 2012)

It is showing the correct info. DDR stands for Double Data Rate which means a DDR (1 to or 3) module can provide twice the bandwidth of a SDR Ram running at the same speed.
So a 667 MHz DDR3 module basically provides bandwidth of a (667X2) MHz ~ 1333 MHz. For simplicity we call them as DDR3-1333. Similarly DDR3 1600 MHz Rams actually run at 800 MHz and the effective speed is 800X2 = 1600 MHz.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh, thanks for clearing the doubt 
Whats the difference here b/w 10700 & 10600?

&should i order the above mentioned Corsair RAM then? 

btw, Today I Learned (TIL) - 


> Elpida is a major memory manufacturer and was created by the merger of Hitachi and NEC DRAM businesses. Unlike Corsair, that only assembles memory modules using various makes of memory chips, Elpida builds the memory chips, too.
> 
> Elpida is a company that makes actual ram physical chips. It is one of the only 4 companies in the world that do that.
> Certain corsair models use elipda chips.
> To make a video card analogy, elpida is like AMD or nVidia... Corsair is like XFX or BFG.



from Laptop came preinstalled with "ELPIDA" RAM. Change it? - AnandTech Forums

------
update:
guys, suggest fast, i want to order one asap

update 2
placed order


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 2, 2012)

Got the RAM & installed it.
*i.imgur.com/7Vnbc.png


----------



## ico (Jul 2, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> Oh, thanks for clearing the doubt
> Whats the difference here b/w 10700 & 10600?


PC3-10600 was a typo from Flipkart's end.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 2, 2012)

btw, how much virtual mem/page file should i allocate now?
should i leave it on default - system managed or set it to 8gb min & max?


----------

